# Watch this documentary



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought about posting this in the open form for everyone's perusal, but since it mentioned agriculture once or twice I thought it may turn into a hot topic. 
Swift, since your in the medical field watch this and tell me what you think: If you have netflix watch the documentary called FATHEADS.

I have pumped thousands of dollars into anti cholesterol medicine. Yet the check up I had after eating eggs every day for breakfast for four months gave me the lowest cholesterol reading I have ever had. Knowing some about human physiology, insulin, cholesterol, starch etc I found it very interesting. Watch it and post or PM me your opinion. Or anyone else for that matter. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Free to watch here! :beer:

http://www.hulu.com/watch/196879/fat-head


----------

